# Alum conditions?



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Can anyone give me an update on the alum conditions? Id like to hit it in the next couple days but don't want to make the drive if its trashed. Thanks guys.

More interested in the main lake than the spillway.


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

From what I could see big run cove and south of 36/37 bridge is chocolate milk :/ 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Hoover was looking pretty good main lake. Two guys were launching yaks at Baldrige ramp today. What can I say--Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I went by the marina to take a look to see what it looked like and its muddy there and up around chilshire bridge as far as i could see its muddy every where i looked 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Sure hope it goes down before sundays dock tournament.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Any updates? I need to get outta the house.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Then get outta the house and check it out.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

marina is clear main lake slightly stained some coves blown out on west side


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for info! 32 deg with 19 MPH wind = fesh frozen minnies and fish on the dock


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

That's what im thinkin!!! Its not a close drive for me to just go check it out and would rather wait for decent conditions to go than drive over and turn around and come home.

Anyone know if they are letting water out of the spillway?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Fishintech...... Check your pm's

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep. Over 5 ft right now. That means over the walkway and then add a foot and a half. It is starting to come down now though.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Think I may go out in the morn. May hit the spillage first then head to the docks.


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

I bet there is a huge muskie at the spillway just waiting to scare the crap out of some unsuspecting saugeye angler! 

Will finish some chores around the house this AM, pick up my venison over at Richwood, and then maybe the docks and a little sunshine latter this afternoon. Good luck!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Below the dam is moving good and 1-2 ft above the walkway.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FLRedfish (Sep 1, 2013)

Anyone going down tomorrow? I really need to wet a line and still not exactly sure about this Ohio fishing. The river fishing was fairly easy to get used to but finding public fishing access has been a little tough when I don't know the area yet. pm me or reply if you are heading somewhere this weekend.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I will be leaving within the next hr to go out prolly hit the spillway first then go to the docks.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

I will be heading for three and a half months in Florida on Monday.
Does that count?? :G


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Thinking about doing some bowfishing there tonight. Is there edge ice?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Has anyone been out? I heard Saugeye are hitting?...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

willisbucks said:


> Has anyone been out? I heard Saugeye are hitting?...


with water that high below the dam..... they should be


----------



## FLRedfish (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm sitting here at the Alum dam watching a few ppl fish and I realized 2 things. 1 I am under dressed and freezing my butt off. 2 the baits they are using are much smaller than the shad the gulls are swooping down and grabbing. I tried a 4 inch rouge jerk bait with no luck. Should I be trying 1-2" baits? I also tried a curly tail grub but only had 1/8 oz jig heads and that was pretty light.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Lost a good fish on the main lakes at night. Water is still decently stained


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Fishing sucked at the marina today, fish would swim through and that's about it only about 12 fish caught today and the IFO dock tournament.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Thought about tryin it today got a new vexilar for christmas and really want to try it out to see how it works 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## davefishfrey (Nov 1, 2011)

open water in the spillway ? ice thickness at the marina ?


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Fished the marina this morning about 2in of ice spillway was open with spots of ice very fishable as far as the fishing at the marina didnt catch anything and didnt see anything cought marked some fish but they have lockjaw im guessing hope this helps 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Has the cove off Africa rd right before u get to New Galena ramp ice over yet. I imagine there wouldn't be much ice if any there now but I wonder if it will be safe by Wednesday?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I was there Saturday and it was close to iced over. I'd imagine its locked up after last night though.

Mr. A


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

I just drove out to the New Galena ramp around noon. The cove is completely iced over out to the main lake. There isn't much snow on it either. I didn't go out on it to see how thick it was. Too cold! The main lake was an awesome site. Here's a pic looking out from the Git R On sign at the ramp. And one looking back toward the cove.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I just drove down new galena to have a peak. Main lake was a crazy site! I saw a group of people on the ice in the galena cove about 20 yds off the bank by frisbee golf hole, guy walking back in lot "said" 4". He looked frozen an was getting off the ice... Crazy I was frozen just opening my door to ask, wind was whippin off the lake. I check the stump cove but didn't walk on to check because the shore was under an inch with the bar ,an shaky from that rain I'm guessing 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

Wonder what the marina looks like....


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm gonna try Friday or Saturday at the usual cove by new galena. Caught saugeye there before!


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Dre you talking the stump cove or the main new galena cove? I'm going to try an get on several eves this week b4 the warm up


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Mylife614 said:


> Dre you talking the stump cove or the main new galena cove? I'm going to try an get on several eves this week b4 the warm up
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The main New Galena cove..but I'm not so sure it will be safe. Did you happen to check just off the rocks?


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I didn't check that I might check tom 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Let me know guys Depending on the wind I may try tomorrow, if not ill be there wed for sure. Dre if you wanna go pm me and we can meet up. Same for any one else that wants to go.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Dre - Did you go out Ice Fishing? if so, how much ice did you have? I know that it is frozen over but I am wondering if there is a dead space between the ice and the water. Right before the cold spell we got some rain so I am wondering if the ice is at one level and the water has dropped so it is at another lever.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

I walked out about 8 feet onto the main cove by Africa road and punched a hole in the ice with my walking stick. It was about 3 inches and again I only went out a few feet. Water was right below the ice (no gap). I'm definitely waiting until tomorrow to try it. If you do venture out today please be careful! And if you wait till tomorrow I'll see you out there. I'll be in the black HT insta-shak.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Snyd said:


> Dre - Did you go out Ice Fishing? if so, how much ice did you have? I know that it is frozen over but I am wondering if there is a dead space between the ice and the water. Right before the cold spell we got some rain so I am wondering if the ice is at one level and the water has dropped so it is at another lever.


I did not go out today. But I am Thursday or Friday with fishintechnician. If that cove is a no go, got a few other ideas. Anyone else get out anywhere on Alum today?


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I poked around the new galena cove didn't fish, also checked the stump cove. Gonna try an fish out the next few eves. Been a while since I've had time to get in the ice. Starting my work day extra early to make sure I have time 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Was wondering if anybody has fished alum and if the ice is safe to fish on and how thick is it if anybody knows i wont be able to fish til this weekend 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

5-6" galena cove by road last night hard ice. No eyes for us but crappies were there

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MasterBait Er (Jan 9, 2014)

How long will the ice hang around with these mild temps this weekend? I'm not experienced on ice but would love to get out with a buddy of mine this weekend. Will the ice still be 5-6"?


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info slim i was wondering the samething master how long will the ice stay safe to fish on with mild temps a some rain in the forcast hope it stays thick enough to be able to fish this weekend 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bigcats22 (Jan 9, 2014)

Soon as ice thaws I plan on tearing crappie up. Just north of Howard rd bridge on the West Bank. Killer


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Does anybody know if the spillway is open? My wife is going to her friends in Hilliard then up to Polaris. I said I would tag along if I could go fishing. My question is, is it worth it to go, or is it not open?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep heard the same from the guys at Cheshire market this evening. Said guys have been on the crappie, no eyes though? You sure Slim?


----------



## icebreaker (Jan 25, 2005)

I was checking around Alum yesterday and it was mostly iced over below the dam. Lots of water coming out of the pipe,might be some fishable water closer to that.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone going out this afternoon? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Northern1 said:


> Does anybody know if the spillway is open? My wife is going to her friends in Hilliard then up to Polaris. I said I would tag along if I could go fishing. My question is, is it worth it to go, or is it not open?


Two hrs ago spillway was wide open...


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Now that's what I wanted to hear. I've never fished it before. I am an Indian guy, but am looking forward to it. How deep is the water? I'll probably take some swims and jerks and see if I can't get into anything. Thanks for your report.


----------



## FLRedfish (Sep 1, 2013)

Northern1 said:


> Now that's what I wanted to hear. I've never fished it before. I am an Indian guy, but am looking forward to it. How deep is the water? I'll probably take some swims and jerks and see if I can't get into anything. Thanks for your report.


When are you heading that way?


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I wont br able to fish til sunday good luck to you guys leave a few for me 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

FLRedfish said:


> When are you heading that way?


Im not quite sure. I have to coach bball 8-10 in the morning tom..then we are going there for a few hours. I would say evening. Maybe 5 or so, but its hard to tell. If you are going to head over, PM me.


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

Rain and wind and the ice is melting at the marina. Will try again on Sunday. There were 6 guys fishing on the docks. Hope they caught some crappies or eyes.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Im going to try and fish there tomorrow been skunked the last two times hope there biting

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FLRedfish (Sep 1, 2013)

MLSchaub said:


> Rain and wind and the ice is melting at the marina. Will try again on Sunday. There were 6 guys fishing on the docks. Hope they caught some crappies or eyes.


Drove by there on my break from the spillway and saw probably 10 guys spread throughout the docks... Wonder how that worked out for em


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I was up there today throwing joshy's with a buddy. First time for me. We fished from just below the spillway to where the channel ends and the creek starts. No bites...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> Now that's what I wanted to hear. I've never fished it before. I am an Indian guy, but am looking forward to it. How deep is the water? I'll probably take some swims and jerks and see if I can't get into anything. Thanks for your report.


Snag city below the spillway if you ask me...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Snag city below the spillway if you ask me...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I didn't get to go. My wife nixed that idea pretty quickly....night was spent with her lol. Stopped by Indian on the way home to check it out. There are a few open areas I may be exploring tomorrow


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I didnt get a chance to fish this passed weekend was wondering if anybody done any good 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Ice wasn't safe to be on after Friday night. I was out Friday night till 10pm and when I left there was about 2"of water on top of the ice. I work by Alum Creek and by this afternoon the ice was almost completely gone with huge spots of open water. Ice fishing at Alum is done till the next big freeze.


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

Been to marina 3 days this past weekend and not a bite. Could bring them off the bottom but couldn't get them to hit.......


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Yea I know what you mean the last time I was there it was the same thing mark fish but couldnt get them to bite

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

